# School Project, information on Walther....



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

For my International Economy class we have to create or expand a company. I was thinking about a report on why Walther should drop S&W and just build a factory here.
The premise being look at the Austrian manufacture Glock. Huge success. Why not here?
So I need articles on Walther. but they all appear in German. 
If anyone can shoot me a link to a reputable article online about Walther as a company, or on international gun companies in American.

Anything that is pretty current and not a blog, or forum....

Maybe this will be impossible. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No direct help, but I might be able to make a suggestion on the language barrier.

When you use Google to search for web stuff, if it comes up in a foreign language they will provide a link right next to the original link that says [Translate this page].

Google also has a written language translator here:
http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=EN
You can just highlight/copy/paste text into the box, and then select the translation language needed.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PM Uncut - he is a member here, but moderates on the Walther Forum - he knows so, so much about the company.


----------

